# Abranet - Any Reason Not To Use It?



## TonyL (Nov 14, 2014)

I started using Abranet for sanding up to 600 on wood, acrylic, CA etc about 3 weeks and 7 pens ago. I can't find a reason not to use it instead of the 5 pack of sanding strips. Am I missing something besides the cost?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## KenV (Nov 15, 2014)

I use it up to 4000 grit.

Much more consistent than the cheap rolls in a box.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 15, 2014)

I love it, but don't know it's not as popular as the rolls. Is it just a cost issue? Or is it about function?


----------



## Edgar (Nov 15, 2014)

I started with a 5 pack of sanding strips & didn't really like them. I attended a pen making demo at Woodcraft & the guy used Mirka Goldflex so I gave that a try & really like it for wood but I wasn't too crazy about it for acrylics. I recently tried Abranet (also a Mirka product) and I do like it better for acrylic. I usually start at 320 or 400 on acrylic & wet sand with it up to 600 then switch to mm.

I still use the Goldflex for most of my wood pens, but every once in a while I run into a blank where Abranet works better than the Goldflex. I believe that both are better quality than the rolls and are also easier to use & give more consistent results on curved & irregular surfaces. 

I think the rolls are as popular as they are mainly due to their apparent lower cost.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## rherrell (Nov 15, 2014)

I love it, I use it on all my projects and I ESPECIALLY like the dust collection capabilities. I have the Mirka 5" orbital sander hooked up to a Festool dust collector and there is virtually NO dust generated. Like you said, it's expensive but I don't care, dust free sanding is PRICELESS!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 15, 2014)

They sell it in rolls also   

You are right that cost is the major drawback for some.   For me honestly even though I do use it some - especially for higher grits.  

There is another time I don't like to use it - for wet sanding with oils or finish that will build up heavily.  

 Dust goes though easy which is nice.


----------



## pesto126 (Nov 15, 2014)

I use them and like then a lot ....  for the hobby turner - the cost isn't that bad since we don't go through them that quickly!


----------



## RKB (Nov 15, 2014)

I love Abranet.  Works very well in cutting CA finish smooth.  It is my first choice for sanding.  I use it to 600 then use EEE and then finish on the buffer, back to the lathe for a coat of HUT polish. This seems to be working for me.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Nov 15, 2014)

How is it compared to 400 or 600 wet-or-dry paper?


----------



## toddlajoie (Nov 15, 2014)

For me it's a combination of several issues. Cost is a minor issue, but I am NOTORIOUSLY cheap:wink:. I prefer to buy decent wet-dry paper and use it for everything, then I don't need to keep track of 2 different sets of material, or think too much about which is used for what when I go for the paper. I also prefer not to worry too much about being frugal and efficient with sandpaper, so I cut the sheets up to 4"x1" strips, which is just about how much I need for most wood pens, so I  don't have to keep track of half used pieces. On acrylics I use a good bit less (wet sanding reduces the clogging) and I just tear off the part of the strip that got used if there is enough left to be useful. If not I just toss the strip, as they cost a fraction of a penny each...


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 15, 2014)

Knowing exactly when to throw out abranet is an issue for me.   And the expense if it makes me sometimes hold into it longer than I should.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 15, 2014)

Anybody know where to buy the rolls less expensively (beyond the Amazons and Ebays)?


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 15, 2014)

Tony...start here: http://mirka-online.com/


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's another:   Buy Woodturner's Sanding Pack featuring Abranet by Mirka at Woodcraft.com

Might have to make a trip to town my self...


----------



## Edgar (Nov 15, 2014)

I buy the 10 packs of 8" sheets at Woodcraft. I cut them into 1" strips, so I get 80 strips from a pack - about 25 cents per strip and I usually get 3-5 pens from each strip. So even though a pack seems expensive, it really isn't that bad.

You can get them a little cheaper from Amazon, but I drive right by a WC store every day and I like to throw them a little business when I can.


----------



## philb (Nov 15, 2014)

Use it up to 600 Grit, wood, CA and acrylics. 
Buy in Boxes 50, cut strips in half and throw away once clogged. 

Doesnt get as hot as normal paper, and easy to flick the dust out into the extractor. Win,Win

$17.50 a box / 50 sheets, cut in half. 
Makes $0.17 a piece and probably 3 pens miniumumm from that (more like 4-5), so not as expensive as it first looks


----------



## pinelumber (Nov 15, 2014)

*mirka*

Albrarnet and gold sand paper are just great.  I can get about 30 to 40 pens or 3 or 4 bowls out of a set of albranet!!  You can now get the mesh from 80 to 800 grit.  There are disks you can get from 40 grit.  And small discs to 4000 grit what more do you need??


Dennis
Pinelumber :bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


----------



## TonyL (Nov 15, 2014)

Excellent information. Thank you. I am glad that I asked.


----------



## plano_harry (Nov 15, 2014)

Abranet is not expensive.  I buy the 2-3/4x8 10 packs and cut them in half.  They last forever.  I use 400 for dry sanding and 600 for my first wet grit before MM.  I use the 600 over an old MM pad like a sanding block to distribute the pressure.

They never leave stray scratches which require time to fix, so that is money back in the bank.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 15, 2014)

TonyL said:


> I started using Abranet for sanding up to 600 on wood, acrylic, CA etc about 3 weeks and 7 pens ago. I can't find a reason not to use it instead of the 5 pack of sanding strips. Am I missing something besides the cost?
> 
> Thanks for reading!



You are also missing the boat on the cost as well.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/sanding-question-111588/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/abranet-trick-117740/#post1609803

Pay particular attention to the first link. Most specifically to the 2 posts that I made.

.....




edstreet said:


> Let me step in here for a minute.
> 
> I use Abranet screen and LOVE it.  There is no sand paper on the market that can beat the effects of abranet, reasons include: DUST, heat build up, less paper needed, less clogage, less surface areas of screen needed to do the job and SPEED.
> 
> ...





edstreet said:


> mikespenturningz said:
> 
> 
> > I use abranet and like it but it is not my goto for sanding. It is expensive and for my purpose I will stick with my sandpaper and MM.
> ...






I will let you mull over the depth of the complexity of my post.  The second link shows some photo's.

Again and again hands down buying by the rolls will win out any day of the week.       Abranet Mesh Abrasive Roll


----------



## SteveG (Nov 16, 2014)

I want to add mention of this benefit of buying Abranet in bulk. A while back I followed Ed's link to BIS to buy the large rolls and as a result, enjoy my pen turning at least TWICE as much as I used to! Before, I would tend to extend my use of Abranet beyond the "Right" point to toss and replace. Result: sanding not as good as it should be, etc. Now, since I know I have it at a good price, I am very quick to toss and replace. Also, my approach is..."If in doubt, throw it out."  So pen turning is much more enjoyable, and the pens are better.  Since I am a legend in my own mind , I will make this 'celebrity' endorsement: I recommend buy bulk Abranet. Period.:biggrin: :wink:


----------



## TonyL (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks folks, you all confirmed what I suspected. I am going to get some rolls.


----------



## Monty (Nov 16, 2014)

Just wondering if the discounts listed on the sites Ed provided are for mixable grits or do you have to order 30 of the same grit?


----------



## TonyL (Nov 16, 2014)

Which Ed?


----------



## Monty (Nov 16, 2014)

TonyL said:


> Which Ed?


edstreet


----------



## raar25 (Nov 17, 2014)

Actually they are cheaper than sandpaper considering the life.  I get at least 100 pens per set 80,120,180, 240, 320, 400, 600.  Since I buy 5" round and cut them in half I am saving $$ compared to discarding paper almost every pen.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 17, 2014)

Where do you buy from please ?


----------



## steve worcester (Nov 23, 2014)

KenV said:


> I use it up to 4000 grit.
> 
> Much more consistent than the cheap rolls in a box.



Would that be Abralon? Since Abranet only goes up to 1000?


----------



## steve worcester (Nov 23, 2014)

Woodcraft sells it in 1" rolls in a multipack, how they do this I don't know since that isn't a standard width.
It is a great product for anything that would clog normal sandpaper, like a CA finish, oily woods (Cocobolo Ebony) or removing previous finishes.
We also sell it in rolls, maybe not so economical as Beavertools (we aren't a distributor like the are). But we do sell it by the foot, which they do not and if you don't want to buy 2 3/4" by 30 ft. We don't currently sell the wider rolls.
If you are into Facebook (TURNINGWOOD.com) , we have a sale coming up that would make it (with coupon) more palatable. 
If I have overstepped my bounds as a poster and not a sponsor (which I would love to be), then delete this post.


----------

